# LR3, PEG MGF and PGE-1



## Elvia1023 (Mar 18, 2015)

Gonna run these three together so hoping for some great results. Everyone raves about our LR3 and I tried it in the past but wasn't overwhelmed. Gonna give it another proper go and combine it with the PEG MGF in a way I think will produce great results. My plan is the following...

LR3 dosed at 100mcg pre workout in the muscle I am about to train. For convenience I will likely stay with 50mcg each side for now. I train morning/afternoon and will always consume an intra shake of EAA's (or similar) and HBCD's.

PEG MGF at 400mcg dosed pre bed and injected sub-q in my stomach or surrounding area.

PGE-1 dosed at 5-15mcg pre workout in the muscle I am about to train. Each side will probably be injected 1-3 times depending upon the body part. On my off days I will inject my PGE-1 pre bed in a chosen body part.

Nothing is set in stone and I will play about with things but that's pretty much covers it. I will likely dose the LR3 and MGF 4 times weekly and the PGE-1 everyday. The LR3 dose may increase over time but my cycle will be fairly short and if I enjoy it after a break I will repeat with a similar protocol.

Hormones are 40mg test p ed, avar at 75mg ed and mast e at 200mg per week. I haven't run the avar for long and have nearly ran out (only had 100 tabs). I plan to add in 200mg parabolan per week and increase the mast e to 400mg per week. So nothing high but I am open to adding things in if needed.

I have been using exemestane daily and plan to add in some caber (with the tren) and will be trying out t4 for the first time (probably in a week or so).

The other day I injected 100mcg LR3 into my chest pre workout (50mcg each side) and headed to the gym. I didn't notice too much but did get an amazing pump. However I am using an amazing pre workout now so it would have been that (all my workouts have been great recently). I did notice I stayed fuller for longer but maybe that was in my head. I will know more over the next few weeks. Later that day I dosed 200mcg PEG MGF pre bed and had a great sleep and woke up with numb hands.

I didn't go to the gym for a few days but have just been but went straight from work. From now on I will be dosing everything as I listed above so let the fun begin


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 18, 2015)

I forgot to say about the morning after. I was gonna just state you hear guys say I looked noticeably leaner and fuller the next day and I am sure guys read that thinking wtf. Can you really change much in 1 day. But it really can happen... a batch of old kiptropins done that to me and so did our cjc-dac at a high dose. Anyway I woke up after my 1st day of LR3 and PEG MGF and I swear I was so much tighter and fuller than usual. I have leaned out since starting and trust me that is not due to my diet. Although now I am gonna follow a good diet so that will only add to results.

Tonight I will be dosing 14.3mcg in each bi-cep pre bed


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 21, 2015)

I trained legs yesterday and was gonna go to the gym today but left it. I need a rest day and some normal sleep for once. I am sore but I am really surprised how little the soreness is considering what I done to myself. Nothing over the top (I can go a bit mental at times) but I pushed it on leg press and well everything. This combo is definitely helping recovery and I after I have dosed the PEG MGF I seem to sleep better.

I will inject PGE-1 in a small dose in my bi-ceps tonight. 2moro I will be training abs, shoulders and calves. I will dose 100mcg LR3 in my shoulders pre workout and 400mcg PEG MGF sub-q pre bed.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 22, 2015)

I dosed my LR3 in my front delts today... 50mcg each side. My pre workout kicked in strong and I had an amazing workout. Lots of lateral and front raises with db's and cables. Lots of presses with db's and machines and shrugs too. Finished off with some calves and really pushed it. I was out in the day so for post workout I had chicken breast with pineapple, 1 banana and a cup of tea with honey in.

Time for bed now so gonna dose 400mcg PEG MGF sub-q right now


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 26, 2015)

Things have been good. I haven't dosed PGE-1 every night but I will from now on. I love the way I feel after PEG-MGF so enjoying using it. LR3 it's hard to say. I take my pre workout so the fullness could be coming from that. Although I am leaning out on the same diet so only a good sign. I just need to give it more time. I will continue at 100mcg LR3 on workout days but I will soon up to 150mcg to see what difference that brings  I will post up some pics very soon as a log without pics is pretty useless.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 28, 2015)

I trained chest with 5 mins direct tri-ceps today. I was going to increase the dose by 50% but last minute decided to double the dose to see how I felt. So I injected 100mcg in 1 spot on either side of my chest (200mcg total). I felt a massive difference by doing this. I am still using my pre workout but before I had even drank it my chest was pumped. I know it was the LR3 as nothing else was pumped just my chest (could feel it a lot). 

I ended up having a great workout just wish I had more time. I mainly concentrated on my chest (90% of my workout). My workout consisted of...

Low incline DB presses... started with 4kg db's and moved up to 50kg db's over about 8 sets.
Decline Barbell Press... walked over and done 1 set for 30 reps
Smith Machine Inclines... about 4 sets and on my final set I done rest pause for 11, 5 and 2 reps.
Chest Dips... I was gonna use a heavy db but I was struggling (minimal rest) so I just done 2 sets of bodyweight dips to failure.
Pec Deck... about 5 sets moving up in weight then on the final set less weight with super slow reps.
Machine Press... 1 set to failure... 14 reps I think
Cable Flies... 2 burn out sets

My intra shake was 2 scoops of Reflex's Intra Fusion with 75g HBCD's. Post workout I had a giant chicken breast with strawberries, raspberries and a banana.

I will dose 400mcg PEG MGF pre bed tonight. I didn't do any PGE-1 pre workout today so I will dose it pre bed.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 1, 2015)

Things are going great. Not gonna lie though I had a foot long subway yesterday then a little later a large pizza (12 large slices) and bbq ribs. I felt like shit for eating them. Although surprisingly I did look good (for me) when I woke up. These combo of peps is definitely having an effect on the way my body uses food. That's it though my diet will be 100% improved from now on. I have decided it's time to get ripped. Everything else will stay the same just improvements in my diet.

Today I actually had an incredible workout. I was rushed for time and wanted to train legs but decided on back due to the lack of time. I had my pre workout powder and on top of that coconut water, shot of espresso and melted chocolate. I couldn't wait to train and after that combo I was fired up and trained like a madman. Lots of heavy sets with minimal rest and the sweat was dripping off me. I mainly stuck to machines today... chest supported row, lat pulldown, cable row, machine row, reverse pec deck etc. 

Pre workout I dosed LR3 at 100mcg in each lat and got a great pump in them. I also had 200mcg t4 after my breakfast and all in all I look much tighter today even after all the crap I had last night. Pre bed I will dose 400mcg PEG-MGF sub-q and looking forward to training 2moro


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 1, 2015)

I forgot to mention they say recovery is improved on this combo and I thought that but my chest has been so sore after training it the other day. I haven't long woke up and it is ok now though (4 days later and still a little sore). I got a ridiculous pump when I dosed LR3 pre workout for chest that day. It felt a lot different than usual... like it made my chest more sensitive in a way.

I am going out for the day but should be training tonight so looking forward to that. Have a great day everyone


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 4, 2015)

Things have been good. Been training hard everyday. I purposely skipped the peps one day as I have been training more frequently. Today I dosed 100mcg in each bi-cep pre training. I trained arms and calves today and the pump was ridiculous. My arms felt different than normal so I know that was the LR3. My intra shake was 75g HBCD's and 2 scoops of Intra Fusion. I will dose 400mcg PEG MGF pre bed very soon.  

I should mention the other day I trained really hard (had an intra shake) but didn't have time to eat post workout as I was late for work. This was the one day I didn't take anything so was solely diet related. I could feel it coming and in work I went hypo bad. I asked if I could have a break and finish late (even though I had just started). I had to go to the nearby butchers for food. I was bad and soaked in sweat and shaking and could barely speak. I just got anything I could... chicken wings, minted roasted potatoes, melon slices and strawberries. I stuffed my face and instantly felt better and was gtg after 20 mins. I won't be making that mistake again 

My diet has improved a lot over the last few days and I will continue to improve it. I am getting leaner and my gf commented my arms have grew in the last 2 weeks so I will just continue what I am doing. I do eat what I want though as it's not like I am competing in a few weeks. But most meals tend to be lean protein with fruit or another carb source. I have had a few nice things today though. So far I have ate...

Granola with tropical fruits (with whole milk) then 3 whole eggs.

Fruit smoothie with 1 apple, 1 banana, some strawberries, cashews, whey isolate and water.

Intra shake of 75g HBCD's and 2 scoops of intra fusion.

Chicken Breast, minted roast potatoes and then some strawberries.

Pea and smoked pancetta ravioli.

Chicken and Chorizo with red peppers paella then an apricot and mixed berry crumble.

Fage Greek Yoghurt with blueberries and mandarin pieces.

Pre bed I will probably have 4 whole eggs or maybe a shake with mixed nuts.


2moro I may have a day off from the gym but I doubt it. If I do train it will be chest and back. Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 9, 2015)

I have had a few days off the gym but will be pushing it extra hard next week. Training should be arms, hams and calves 2moro morning and I will dose 200mcg LR3 pre workout. Been out all day and ate at a Brazilian restaurant so probably had over 400g meat within 1 hour. Here is pic from earlier (my gf is short so I was kneeling down


----------



## calclomac (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi Elvia, thanks for your advice! Good luck with the 6 week comp! I hope you don't mind me saying that your girl looks very pretty!!! All the best.


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 9, 2015)

Im interested in hearing how this tallys up for you.
I have used IGFLR3 numerous times,,the biggest effect
that I noticed was insane pumps in the gym,,the biggest 
negative was I felt hypo if I didn't eat something every 2 hours.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 12, 2015)

Last night I trained abs, shoulders, arms, calves and finished with sled pushes. I dosed 100mcg LR3 in each delt pre workout and they felt great during training. Pre bed I dosed 400mcg PEG MGF and had a great sleep. 

The gym shuts early on Sat so I forced myself up early so I could go again before work. Without my pre workout I would have been useless but ended up having a great training session. Today I dosed the LR3 in my chest (100mcg each side). The pump was amazing in my chest and I finished with some leg extensions. My chest has remained pumped all day and I know that is the LR3.

I left the PGE-1 but gonna dose it now at 14.3mcg in each bi-cep and tri-cep. I haven't been taking the PGE-1 everyday but will do from now on. On training days it will be used pre training every time now.

Hormones are the same but I am going to start my parabolan tonight. My cycle will now look like...

Test P at 40mg ed
Mast E at 200mg per week
Parabolan at 200mg per week

I have nearly run out of test p but I found 2 vials of sust. It's not ideal but I will swop over to that. Therefore I will inject 1/2 ml tonight just to get it in my system. My test p will be gone within a week so I will continue at 475mg (1.5ml) sust per week. I was going to increase the mast to 400mg but I have been getting loads of spots (I know that is the main cause) so I may leave it at 200mg per week.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 12, 2015)

calclomac said:


> Hi Elvia, thanks for your advice! Good luck with the 6 week comp! I hope you don't mind me saying that your girl looks very pretty!!! All the best.



Thanks. I am very lucky but for such a cute thing she is very feisty. Although when she is angry I am not quite sure what she says to me as it's always in French  Here is another one for you...








ASHOP said:


> Im interested in hearing how this tallys up for you.
> I have used IGFLR3 numerous times,,the biggest effect
> that I noticed was insane pumps in the gym,,the biggest
> negative was I felt hypo if I didn't eat something every 2 hours.



I never get hypo from it ever. Not sure why but it doesn't happen. Although most of the time I eat before and after. I have taken it post workout one day and waited 10 mins to eat and nothing but maybe if I had left it longer I would have felt hypo. I am very slin sensitive too... even GDA's (Alpha Lipioc Acid etc) make me go hypo at times 

So far I am really liking this combo but it is definitely not cost effective at these doses.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 1, 2015)

My comp broke the other week and I am so slow on my phone so I left this. My gf also moved back to Switzerland so we wanted to spend as much time as possible together before the move. I don't know where to start. I have to admit we ate out loads and I consumed loads of bad food. I will post some pics of some of the meals later.

Now I am living alone I am literally just going to train, work and eat good. Even on a bad diet my cycle (mainly the tren and lr3 imo) have kept me improving slightly. Now it's time to really progress and I am happy about what's a head.

I hadn't used my lr3 and peg mgf combo for about 5 days but just dosed 200mcg lr3 post workout for a change. I then had steak and egg pasta... next meal was low fat yoghurt with strawberries, blueberries and a banana cut up. I was at the supermarket before and they had happy hen eggs (really good) discounted at 18p a pack (they are expensive). The best before isn't until 7th May but the display date was today. They had 8 packs so I bought them all so gonna have 6 whole eggs pre bed now 

Even when I feel like I look extra shit when I train my body looks like a different person. The lr3 (and pre workout) with intra aminos, carbs, water and pump change me fast.

The other day I used 200mcg LR3 post workout and started to cook a meal and went hypo bad so I won't be doing that again. I only have 4 shots left so I am gonna get some more when I can. I will be dosing all of them pre workout with my PEG MGF dosed pre bed.

3 weeks ago hormones were:

Test P at 40mg ed
Mast E at 200mg per week
Parabolan at 200mg per week

Now they are:

Sust at 700mg per week
Mast E at 200mg per week
Parabolan at 200mg per week

I am taking part in a transformation contest on anabolicunderground. I have been meaning to post these for weeks. This is from a few weeks ago but shows the fast changes I made. I wasn't on tren at this point and I mainly contribute the changes to improvements in diet (still wasn't great) and going higher with my LR3 dose. I do look fucking awful in the first pic but that's what partying can do. I think the difference in the pics is about 8-9 days.






(6th April... I am English )






Comp sounds like it will crash so I will post this now.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 1, 2015)




----------



## Elvia1023 (May 2, 2015)

I had a day off the gym today but will be training 2moro morning before work. My plan is back and hamstrings. I am feeling good and ready for 2moro. After 2 days of watching what I eat more my waist literally feels 2 inches smaller. My aims over the next few weeks is overall fat loss. I want to bring my waist in whilst retaining fullness everywhere else. With the fat loss and training will come increased vascularity and a freakier looking physique. I will be utilizing GDA's when I can but not much as I am very sensitive to them.

I have 4 shots of LR3 and PEG MGF left and then I will have a break to refresh my receptors. I hope to start a new peptide cycle in the near future. I am thinking high dosed hexarelin and a surprise. I will carry this thread on so I can show my progress over the next few months.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 5, 2015)

Yesterday I trained shoulders with hamstrings. Today I trained abs, back and finished with sled pushes. Being training really hard and the sled pushes always done me in today. I was on the floor shaking barely able to breathe but it felt good 

The last few days I have ate pretty much clean and the difference is big. Most whole meals tend to be chicken or beef with sweetcorn and broccoli (some with rice instead). Liquid meals are fruit smoothies with mainly pineapple, berries, banana and grapefruits used. I will carry this on for the next few months.

I started using a GDA again. I have had them awhile but took 2 pre training today. Then 15 mins later I had a smoothie with pineapple, banana, lemon and whey protein. I had another 15 mins before my post workout meal of steak, sweetcorn, tomatoes and broccoli.

LR3 was dosed at 100mcg in each lat pre workout. My intra shake was 25g BCAA's and 75g HBCD's. I probably looked the best I have ever looked post workout in the mirror in the gym. I look like a different person post workout. From the added test to the LR3, GDA and intra nutrition the muscle fullness is amazing.

Although everything will be having an effect I can safely state it is the LR3 having the most effect (by far). I am on 750mg test now but have taken that many times over the years. I have done 1.5g test once before and the muscle fullness I get on this cycle I have never encountered before. Starting to get veins all over my body too. Gonna just stay in routine and see where that takes me.

I have about 1 days supply left of LR3 and after my pre bed dose PEG MGF too. I will carry on as normal but will lower carbs slightly over time. I will lower my intra shake carbs from 75G to 50G once I finish the peptides.

I wanted to post updated pics but my photographer has gone back to Switzerland and I am all alone  I took a few selfies last night but they didn't come out at all. I will get some updated pics up fast though.


----------



## Lon Chaney (May 5, 2015)

Elvia1023 said:


> I have 4 shots of LR3 and PEG MGF left and then I will have a break to refresh my receptors. I hope to start a new peptide cycle in the near future. I am thinking high dosed hexarelin and a surprise. I will carry this thread on so I can show my progress over the next few months.



Any other side effects besides the possible increase in cortisol and supposed lowering of libido?

What blood labs do you recommend will show if hexarelin is doing what it's supposed to be doing?


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 7, 2015)

Lon Chaney said:


> Any other side effects besides the possible increase in cortisol and supposed lowering of libido?
> 
> What blood labs do you recommend will show if hexarelin is doing what it's supposed to be doing?



I doubt you would experience any loss in libido unless you already had high levels of cortisol and prolactin pre cycle. Although both cortisol and prolactin can easily be controlled when using hexarelin.

It's hard to get the timing completely right with hexarelin. However I would initially recommend a GH serum test performed 45 mins after sub-q injection of 200iu hexarelin


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 9, 2015)

Things have been great. I am in a good routine now. I have made small improvements in the last week so I am happy. Unfortunately I have finished my LR3 and PEG MGF but hope to start a new peptide cycle soon. I am happy but realize I will have to lower carbs slightly as I am currently consuming too many for my current goals. I want like to consume as many as I can get away with but will lower over the next few weeks. 

I need to tell you guys about the other night. I remember getting loads of ghrp-2 from ergo years ago. I still have 3 vials unopened in my fridge and one with next to nothing left that has been there for... must be well over 6 months. I took 0.1ml (I assume that would be 167mcg if I originally mixed it with 3ml) pre bed the other night and wow... I have missed that feeling. Woke up and my hands were so numb but I could barely get out of bed. I literally lay there for about 3 hours. I am gonna add it in twice daily until I get some new peps.

Hormones are now 700mg test and 200mg parabolan. I just stopped masteron so will up the tren to 300mg soon.

I have been going the gym most days and had a great shoulder and arm workout today. 2moro will be legs and looking forward to it. I will get some pics up when I can as it's more awkward now living alone.

Our caber is definitely gtg. I have been in the best mood ever today... very silly and almost manic so perhaps I need to lower the dose... currently taking about 0.3mg eod now.

My meals are usually meat with veg and/or rice, greek yoghurt with fruit and protein smoothies. I am gonna mainly start consuming berries in my shakes as they are lower carb (instead of lots of pineapple, banana, apples and grapes).

For a midnight snack I just had 5 whole free range eggs cooked in coconut oil on top of 2 pieces of buttered toast. I added a few pieces of seasoned bresaola on top and drizzled with a little olive oil. Earlier on I had sirloin steak, oven baked cinnamon pineapple and roasted cashew nuts. Most of my other meals have been fruit smoothies and some chicken with veg.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 10, 2015)

Off the peps now but hoping to get on a new cycle soon. Reading everyone's posts on mk-677 etc don't help although the last thing I want is bloat right now. Gonna tighten up even more and get my waist down. Feeling good and had a great workout early today. Although I had a bad start to the day and was running very late. Pre workout I took 12.5mg tadalafil, 1 serving of nitronox and a coffee with honey in so I was flying. 

I decided instead of legs to do back and a bit of hams as I had to rush a little in the gym. 2moro will be a full leg workout and gonna hit them hard. Although I am on doxycycline and since starting I noticed my knees feel dry so I won't go really heavy with most exercises. Instead I am thinking lots of high reps and minimal rest with moderate weight.

Currently living alone but wanted to post an updated pic so was messing around with the selfie function on my phone before  I will post a pic from my phone in a min. Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Lon Chaney (May 12, 2015)

Elvia1023 said:


> I doubt you would experience any loss in libido unless you already had high levels of cortisol and prolactin pre cycle. Although both cortisol and prolactin can easily be controlled when using hexarelin.
> 
> It's hard to get the timing completely right with hexarelin. However I would initially recommend a GH serum test performed 45 mins after sub-q injection of 200iu hexarelin



200iu hexarelin is how many ticks up the insulin syringe using the 2mg hex vial?

Are we talking about the 20 mark on insulin syringe being 200iu?


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 13, 2015)

Lon Chaney said:


> 200iu hexarelin is how many ticks up the insulin syringe using the 2mg hex vial?
> 
> Are we talking about the 20 mark on insulin syringe being 200iu?



Sorry I must have been tired when I wrote that. I meant 200mcg hexarelin. The ticks depends upon how much water you put in the vial. I would recommend getting 5mg vials of hexarelin as they work out better.

For 2mg vials if you put in 1ml bac water then 200mcg would be 0.1ml (10 mark on most slin pins). So you get 10 injs per vial.

For 5mg vials I would put in 2.5ml of bac water so 200mcg would again be 0.1ml (10 ticks or number 10 on most slin pins). So you would get 25 injs per vial.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 28, 2015)

It's been a while but wanted to update with my progress etc. Things have been good. I noticed a drop in fat loss after stopping the pep combo. I did dose GHRP-2 (solo) a few times but it feels so strong I don't really like it. Granted I took too much but one time I was literally a sweating wreck wanting to eat as much as possible post injection. I much prefer GHRP's that don't act as agonists of ghrelin. 

I should add I have taken GHRP-2 many times over the years with great success but will probably stick to the likes of hexarelin and ipamorelin from now on. I could dose 50mcg GHRP-2 but it's better for me dosing the others ghrp's at larger doses. I get all the benefits and no bad side effects.

I was using 200mg parabolan per week and swopped over to tren e for a change. Don't know how I managed to do this as tren e never comes in 100mg/ml these days but I carried on dosing 1ml twice weekly. I felt a bit more anxious and soon realized I had injected 400mg tren that week. I only doseds it like that for 2 shots and went down to 1/ml twice weekly so 200mg per week.

The difference from parabolan to tren e is night and day in regards to side effects. I never get night sweats from tren a or when using parabolan but started getting the worst ones ever. Granted my estrogen was high but they have been ridiculous. Plus I could barely sleep... for 1 week I must have had about 30 hours sleep... most days being 3 hours a night.

I have been to Geneva so been eating alsorts of things. I am back now and all I want to do his train and eat well for the next few weeks. I haven't taken any aas since last week. I have decided to stop the tren as I value my sleep. My new cycle is...

750mg Test C per week
300mg Primo E per week

I would like to do more primo but that's all I can do for now. I have adrol I will be starting at 50mg in a few days... likely to go up 50mg per week to a max of 150mg. I also have some halo I plan to use in about 2 months time.

Not using any peps now but hope to start the following cycle very soon 

Hexarelin at 200mcg 3 times daily
Tesamorelin at 1mg pre bed.

I done a full body routine today and was in the gym well over 3 hours. I will go back to my typical 1 hour training sessions from now on. The big workout done me good though.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 4, 2015)

I am training hard again. Really going for it now. I trained back, rear delts and calves for 3 hours today. 2moro I am thinking chest and quads before work. I started adrol today at 50mg and decided to add in 20mg dbol (both pre workout). After 1 week I will up the adrol to 100mg split 50mg pre workout (with 20mg dbol) and 50mg in the evening.

I have decided to change my next peptide cycle. Instead of hexarelin I want to use Ipamorelin at 500mcg twice daily. I wish I could use more but that's all I can do. Ipam is my fav GHRP and I feel amazing on it. I decided to swop over mainly due to the fact Ipam has no effect on prolactin or cortisol (plus I want to stay off dopamine agonists for awhile). Moreover it provides a longer spike of gh and no side effects for me like other GHRP's can. My new peptide cycle will be...

CJC NO DAC and Ipamorelin at 100mcg and 500mcg in the morning (pre workout). 
Tesamorelin and Ipamorelin at 1mg and 500mcg pre bed.

I might add in an odd shot of cjc no dac and ghrp-2 at 100mcg each in the evening before my main meal.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 14, 2015)

I never realized I didn't have enough bac water to cover everything so I ordered more. It come today so I will be starting my peptide cycle tonight. My cycle will be...

AM= CJC no DAC at 100mcg and Ipamorelin at 500mcg.

Glutathione at 100mcg (eod)

PM= Tesamorelin at 1mg and Ipamorelin at 500mcg

I noticed the company I got my bac water from had 2mg vials of sermorelin so I just added one to see how I feel from it. Not gonna learn too much from 1 vial but gonna see how 1mg pre bed treats me to begin with. Therefore pre bed tonight will be 1mg sermorelin and 500mcg ipamorelin. I will do that for 2 nights then move onto the cycle above. I have just mixed my glutathione and will start that 2moro morning.

Obviously if I was all about health I wouldn't be on any aas but at the same time I want this cycle to not impact too negatively on my health. The peptides I am using should really help me attain my goals and actually improve the quality of my life. I write that as I think they will help me sleep better, increase my sense of well being and improve my recovery. I am also using aas but that's fairly mild apart from the adrol I am currently using (100mg per day). I am also on 700mg test c and 350mg primo e and plan to stay at those amounts. I am using 1.25mg letrozole eod and will be using 18.75mg tadalafil eod. My diet is full of fruit and vegetables and lean sources of protein with some good fats in there so very healthy.

My goals are basically fat loss, improved sleep, better recovery and to beat Queefer in the transformation contest on the Anabolic Underground


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 22, 2015)

The first night of my new cycle I dosed 1mg sermorelin and 500mcg ipamorelin pre bed. I woke up feeling more rested but expected more. Anyway the 2nd night I dosed exactly the same but that time woke up and my hands were ridiculously numb and I felt like I had had a really deep sleep. I have missed that feeling a lot. I then swopped over to 1mg tesamorelin and 500mcg ipamorelin pre bed and more of the same. Before this cycle I had hoped for better sleep so made up. I am actually over sleeping so need to start getting up earlier as the last 2 days I have barely had time to eat before work.

Things are going good now. I have noticed increased fatigue on my pep combo but nothing too much. I was only dosing once daily until very recently. Now I have added 100mcg cjc no dac and 500mcg ipam in the day. My comp keeps crashing so have wanted to post more. I also have a big move next week so have a lot to sort out until then. I am moving country so a big change for me. Gonna carry on with this protocol until I get settled in my new home. I will join a new gym and try to eat well. Then I will look at adding in a few things to help tighten me up.

I forgot to mention I added in tamoxifen last week at 20mg per day (gonna move down to 10mg soon). My sex drive has shot up and I feel great. I do notice anxiety for a very short time just after I dose. My acne has nearly gone too so very happy about that.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 27, 2015)

Things are good. I move to Geneva on Tues and in between gyms now so not been going as much as I would have liked. Gonna get a day pass on Monday and train hard. My diet for the last week has pretty much been protein smoothies, cereal and lots of milk (over 2 litres a day). Once I get to Geneva I will follow a much better diet and get in a good routine. I am really looking forward to the next few months.

The main thing I have noticed on this pep combo is the amazing sleep. I have gone from having very little sleep to struggling to get up. But I feel great for it. The last two weeks have been all about recuperation and once I get back on track I will be steaming forward.

Gonna dose 1mg tesamorelin and 500mcg ipamorelin pre bed now


----------

